# Blood angels. best troops and other stuff



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

im looking at doing a ba army as my next 40k force and at the moment i thought i'd make an army list first before buying the force, which is a little unusual for me who normally goes out and just buys all the stuff i like the look of realises that i have 3000pts more than ill ever play with and moves onto the next project.

Anyway there are certain elements I know i will include.
Deathcompany
Stormraven
Baal pred with flamestorm
Drednought of some variety.

where im not sure at the moment is the troops choices. here are my thoughts
Deathcompany, dont want too many as the thought of them running all over the place would mean too many point would seem like a waste. Jumppacks seems too expensive so it will be transported, so thinking of the best way to get them into battle.

Tactical, i like the idea of an objective holding combat squad with las or plasma cannnon, whilst the other goes forward, prehaps with Razorback? thoughts

Assault squads Like these, not sure best size and again jumppacks vs mech. Like that i can get my twinlinked Assaultcannons for free , though then only 6 man. If i have 10 in rhino, not enough room for a character to join.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

go against the current BA grain and take both
assault squad jump packs+chappie takes objective
tactical squad holds objective

far more effective than the current trend of assault squads doing 101 jobs when they are only average at 1 and useless at that 1 when the coffin they are in goes pop.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Honestly, ASM are better at what they do than Tacticals do their related jobs. Keep priests around to make them nice and tough and mech up or fly around. You can actually take special weapons on razorback squads (so you get a TL asscan or las/plas PLUS your meltagun) or fire two meltaguns out the hatch of a rhino.

MSU is the way to go, and MSU can be quite nice. You can shelter the razors or any jumpers behind Preds while you move up, which can buy you a lot of time.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well my plan at the moment was to probably do a mix of both, probably 1 tactiacl split into its 2 combat squads and then 2 assault squads.


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

u would be cheaper putting 5 man assaults in the razorbacks instead of tacts. 5 man assault with melta and razorback is 165 tactical squad combated then put in razorbacks is way more expensive. stormravens arre the best transport for gettin DC into cc aswell as the DC dread, give it talons n watch it rip through infantry. DONT BUY ANY SANGUINARY GUARD LOL


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Also, like, don't put a dread AND infantry into a storm raven. "Eggs in one basket" syndrome is even more painful when that basket is AV12.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

first off thanks for the comments guys, keep em coming



jc40kba said:


> u would be cheaper putting 5 man assaults in the razorbacks instead of tacts. 5 man assault with melta and razorback is 165 tactical squad combated then put in razorbacks is way more expensive. stormravens arre the best transport for gettin DC into cc aswell as the DC dread, give it talons n watch it rip through infantry. DONT BUY ANY SANGUINARY GUARD LOL


im not sure i understand the logic? Obvious a 5 man assault squad is cheaper than a 10 man tactical. Im not sure the point here if im honest, as the tacticals would give me 2 squads of 5?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

But the Assault marines all fit into it, can carry a meltagun, etc.
There's also the vehicle discount, but I'm pretty sure that's covered by their actual cost.

Basically, you're cheaply able to rock a plaserback or assback with a meltgun inside by using assault marines, and if they get out and smack something around you're charging to the tune of 14 s5 i5 attacks unless you've lost some.

That's a lot better than either paying way more and leaving some dudes outside of a metal bawks or else not getting a special weapon.

If you want rhinos instead, well, BA's fighting style doesn't hold back as well (you're paying more for those meltabunkers, after all), so a transport that can fire two meltaguns out the hatch is also sexy.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

What he means is that a five man assault in a razorback with a melta is cheaper by 25 points than a 5 man tactical squad with the same thing. Assault squads get a 35 point discount on transports. I think you should get a 10 man tactical squad w/ rhino a 5 man assault with razorback and meltas and a 5/10 man assault squad with jump packs. Then give the seargant either a power fist and combat shield along with his pistol or a power weapon and melta bombs. After that get some death co with some power swords (how many is irrelevant) and if you want a power fist. If youre going to give death co a power fist also give him a bolter as they are relentless and PF take away attack bonus anyway. Get a chaplain/reclusiarch (preferably chaplain) for death co and a librarian. They are underestimated but incredibly useful. It was thanks to my librarian that I destroyed my brothers Avatar before it could attack. Then if you do pick a chaplain instead of reclusiarch then consider a captain. After this with any leftover points you can get a dreadnought if you want or preferably a death co dred. If you still have more points get some devestators for supporting fire and use the bolter half as a tactical squad, or consider another chaplain/apothecarys. There is so much to choose from.
Recap: in order of importance. Not you can choose
Librarian
10 man tactical with rhino
5 man assault with melta and razorback
5/10 man assault with jump packs

death co/death co dread
chaplain

captain
second chaplain
apothecarys


----------

